# Vanes?



## apainter (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey guys just wanted to say ya'll are great when it comes to responding to peoples inquiries, so i figured i'd ask another one. Went to the bow shop finally and found out a lot. My arrow speed, what i was pulling, and that i had it tuned for about the perfect draw length. got him to cut some arrows to fit me right and wow what a difference! But the only draw back is i notice a little kick during arrow flight, but not all the time. is there better or best vanes to use that make your arrows fly more consistantly, Or am i looking in the wrong places?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm assuming the little kick you are talking about is an arrow that fishtails during flight. If it only happens once in a while then it is because you are torquing or grabbing the bow upon release. Practice will take care of that problem over time. Now if it is happening all the time with the same arrow then that arrow may not be 100% true or straight. Hope this helps


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Another problem "could " be your arrow rest. Your arrow maybe making contact as the arrow passes thru the rest. Check this as well and continue to work on your form while shooting. As far as the best fletching goes, all will fly well as long as your bow is in tune. Good luck!


----------



## apainter (Jul 1, 2008)

i appreciate the feedback. one other question i had though is that i shot some arrows with natural feathers and i know its kind of old school but they seem to fly much better, and even more quiet. any pros and cons of feathers would be nice as well.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Feathers are more forgiving that vanes, though the smaller (blazer like) vanes are coming close. The reason they are more forgiving is they flex easier than plastic so any contact with a rest or other object is less noticable. Vanes are more durable than feathers in most cases, but feathers seem to stick to the shafts better than vanes (at least for me). Hope this helps.

Derek


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

The feathers flying better might be an indication fo arrow touching the rest or rizer. Spray the entire area with white foot powder. Then shoot a few arrows to see if the powder is wiped off anywhere. If there is no contact then it is probably form.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Austin

What Bountyhunter, redduck and Lungbuster said are true. Another to check is if your rest is centered true and your arrows are spined correctly. I have shot both vanes/feathers, but am a feather man now on. As BH said they are more forgiving-I waterproof mine for durability and they last.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I've been shooting Blazers the last two years, but I might go back to feathers. I shoot more consistent groups with feathers. Then again I am getting older an the eyes ain't what they use to be.....


----------



## apainter (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks guys as usual very helpful!


----------

